# NRP - Recertification/Agency Affliation



## CDFurn (Jul 3, 2014)

I've achieved certification as an NRP and recently received my State card here in California.  My question pertains to recertification of my National Registry in two years. I work as a Park Ranger and see some calls for service. Though we are considered first responders, our scope is limited. 

With regard to recertification, NR requires 6 months of verifiable experience working EMS (or in a hospital/clinic???) to apply for inactive status (not currently working EMS). I've talked to NR on the phone multiple times with limited success. Does anyone have any experiences they'd like to share or good advice on this subject? 

In addition, my employer has tapped me to become our CPR instructor. As previously mentioned (we have a limited scope ie Heartsaver/FA).  Down the line I plan to move the department up to BLS, possibly higher depending.  Some of my coworkers hold First Responder/EMT-B certifications. Would it be worth while to affiliate my agency with NR??? 

Make it rain...


----------



## CDFurn (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone.....Anyone.....Bueller.....:sad:

Any advice on the best classes to take to re-certify, aside from the necessary acronyms that go with a license (ACLS, ITLS etc...)?

Seems like some classes cover more of the "core sections" as defined by NR. What's the best bang for your buck, good classes for newer medics?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you affiliated as a paramedic anywhere such as the forest service?


----------



## CDFurn (Jul 9, 2014)

No, I'm not. I found out my agency is not "affiliated". I'm attempting to get them to that status, but it's unclear whether or not that is something I can do. We don't have a _Training Officer_ per say by job title, but I fill that role by teaching CPR and First Aid. Does that mean the NR will allow me to affiliate?(again I'm trying to find out through them concurrently)

I will post any information I get from the NR as it come in.


----------



## DiverMedic (Jul 28, 2014)

*Affiliation*

Creating an "affiliation" is quite easy. I am the only paramedic for an industrial service company. I created a company profile through NREMT and had the other EMT's affiliate through the portal. It is a good way to track CEU's and submit recertification packages. 

As for your recertification requirements I can't help you. We have a physician/medical director that oversee's our activities and he signs off on me.


----------



## CDFurn (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info Driver.  It sounds like Affiliating should be an option at this point. 

The recertification is another story. To my dismay, the rule is very rigid with regard to holding Medic cert through NR. Due to strict regulations in the County I currently work in (who can accredit), it's not possible to use ALS outside of EMS/Fire/Hospital. As a result, I will have to let my NR lapse and jump through some hoops to get it back (recertification class, Acronyms (ACLS...), retake skills and written) :sad:. Meanwhile I can hold my State card indefinitely. I understand why NR wants 6 months of experience before allowing inactive status, one losses so much of their assessment skills not running calls/touching patients.


----------



## beareagle (Jul 28, 2014)

would it be an option to get a part time/PRN job at an accredited agency?


----------



## CDFurn (Apr 3, 2015)

So far this is not an option. My current employer will allow me to practrice at a Basic scope and that's as far as I go right now. As previously mentioned, there is no institution/agecnys that allows ALS without being employed.

Ironically, the CalFire engine that responds to calls in my district is BLS. Thanks to the other Rangers I work with, the word is out on my P card. I effectively run the calls for Fire until the ambulance shows up or the local agency shows up with a "working" medic. Been an excellent experince thus far. The engineers/captains are some of the best I've worked with. Very much a team mentality, joint IC if you will. Plenty of Indians here. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

